# goin to try ABT's for the big game



## duster44t (Jan 30, 2011)

Heading out today to pickup peppers, cream cheese, etc. to try them out before the Super Bowl. I seen a few good recipes on here but I guess it's all in what you like. Cream cheese with a little shredded Mexican, a touch of seasoning(garlic,etc.) and a sausage surprise on top, rapped in BACON.

I thought I seen somewhere that you can give the peppers a milk bath to calm them down a bit.....is this true?


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

Milk or water...but why???

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2011)

The most important part of keeping a peppers heat low is to remove the seeds and the ribs from the peppers.  We eat a lot of peppers here in So Ca and I have tried the milk thing for some friends who cant handle the heat and I personally did not notice any difference if the ribs we properly removed


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

What scar said, the heat is in the seeds & ribs. They will still have some heat, but not as much. Also smoking them takes some of the heat out too.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 30, 2011)

The milk soak will reduce heat from the peppers, in my experience.  1-1/2 to 2 hours works for me, but as the other have said, it's the seeds and ribs that hold the heat.  DON"T FORGET TO WEAR (latex or natrile) GLOVES AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE, EYES, ETC. WITHOUT WASHING WELL OR TAKING OFF THE GLOVES. Please don't make yourself learn this the hard way!  You will love how easy and tasty abt's are.  Cheers!


----------



## ellymae (Jan 30, 2011)

"Do or do not... there is no try"  - Yoda

Go for it! As others have said make sure the seeds and ribs are removed and that should take care of most of the killer heat. Also, cooking them low and slow helps. If thats still too hot you can soak them in diet sprite - why does it work? I have no clue but I did it and it worked for me. The other option is to get small sweet peppers - I can get these at BJs wholesale - similar to Cosco or Sams. This way even folks who can't handle the heat (you know who you are) can enjoy the goodness. These are SBTs.


----------

